# FREE VapeCon Tickets!



## DizZa (3/7/17)

WEDNESDAY the 5th of July to FRIDAY the 7th of July 2017, get your FREE VapeCon 2017 ticket for every R500 spent at The Flavour Mill!!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Nico_gti (4/7/17)

This is awesome. Great way to give back guys. Keep up the great work!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/17)

VapeCon here we come...

Great stuff @DizZa - thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/7/17)

Lekker!
I was gonna order tonight, guess I'll wait till tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (5/7/17)

Silver said:


> VapeCon here we come...
> 
> Great stuff @DizZa - thanks for the support



No problem, looking forward to the event!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

